# Santa came early..



## paphioboy (Dec 18, 2007)

Santa (on a Malaysian Poslaju bike (translation: quick post)) visited me today...  Received 9 new plants from Hourai Orchids. All the paphs are small ones. They are:

Paph Heeder Fladder (prim x gode)
P. Mamie Wilson (prim x lowii)
P. Memoria Arthur Freed (chamberlainianum x lowii)
P. (Shireen x lowii)
P. Chaipricha (victoria-regina x niveum)
P. (primulinum x glanduliferum
Bulbo echinolabium - NBS
Bulbo carunculatum - BS
Coel xyrekes - small 

photos coming soon...


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 18, 2007)

Merry Christmas. I'm waiting for your photos.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 18, 2007)

ok, pics here... All arrived bare-root. Here's the result after potting :









left to right: topmost - bulbo echinolabium, bulbo carunculatum
middle row - Chaipricha, (Shireen x lowii), Mem. Arthur Freed, 
Mamie Wilson
bottom row - Coel. xyrekes, Prim-n-proper (primulinum x 
glanduliferum), Heeder Fladder. 

_'Happiness is a box of new plants_' 
Paphioboy


----------



## TheLorax (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like somebody will be having a very Merry Christmas! Congratulations on your new orchid babies!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2007)

Those paphs don't look small to me. Good haul!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 18, 2007)

They all look good to me! ENJOY!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2007)

Obviously someone was a very good boy!


----------



## Corbin (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice Haul.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice additions... they look so healthy and willing to produce impressive blooms...


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 18, 2007)

> Those paphs don't look small to me. Good haul!


Most of the paphs have leafspans about 3-4 inches.. i absolutely love primary hybrids by Hourai cos they are mostly made using hot-house species...


----------

